# Topics > Space > Organisations >  NASA Glenn Research Center, Cleveland, Ohio, USA

## Airicist2

NASA

www1.grc.nasa.gov

nasa.gov/centers/glenn

youtube.com/nasaglenn

facebook.com/NASAGlenn

twitter.com/NASAglenn

linkedin.com/company/nasaglenn

instagram.com/nasaglenn

Glenn Research Center on Wikipedia

Director - Marla Pérez-Davis

Projects:

NASA's Cooperative Autonomous Distributed Robotic Exploration (CADRE) project

----------

